# rash on tummy



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

First--welcome to GRF! It's a great place to get info. A couple thoughts. (I'm just a pet owner BTW, not a vet or breeder.). 

You say you've switched his food--please post what he's been given and is eating now. I'm sure people will chime in about the foods and possible allergies. 

My vet's thoughts are that most allergies are environmental, not from food. Is there anything his stomach would be exposed to regularly but not the rest of his body? Are you using a chemical floor cleaner for example? Does he walk in high grass? 

There are a number of things people give their dogs with allergies...some give Benadryl...others vinegar...some use Gold Bond powder on the affected area. I'd suggest you do some searches on here about allergies and see what you find out. I don't blame you for not wanting him on steroids all the time. 

Are you seeing a regular vet? You might want to consider a dermatologist. I took my spaniel to one and she was very helpful. Sometimes you need the specialist. 

Good luck. I hope others chime in with more info for you. Please share a picture of your dog.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Could he be getting flea bites? Many dogs (like mine) are allergic to them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine has a bare spot on his belly from constantly laying on the carpet, tile, grass etc. Occasionally it goes red. I think thats just from a contact allergy as hes had it for years. 

I would try a cream on it, I dont like steroids and try to stay away from them if I can


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It could very well be something he is laying on--perhaps something use to clem pr freshen a carpet or clean a floor, or something he is laying inb/on outside. I had something similar happen to my old godlen several years back. But I was pretty sure I knew what it was--he had gotten into my fenced flower bed and laid in lantana and that stuff makes me itch when I trim it.

My vet called it contact determatitis. I had to a special shampoo from him (and I can't even remember what it was) and wash Buck's tummy and the inside of his rear legs a couple of times a day. I honestly don't remember him giving Buck an injection of any kind, but I am pretty sure he was on antibiotics has he had chewed raw places.

Anyway, I fixed it sohe couldn't get in there again and he never had another outbreak of that rash. Good luck and I hope you find the cause.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks for your suggestion about the dermatologist OutWest. we have to find one but we will try that. He lays on our fireplace hearth during the day so i don't know if that is the problem. We tried cutting out dairy, peanut butter, bacon, with no luck. We feed him Iams adult food. He has been on Iams his whole life.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Could he be getting flea bites? Many dogs (like mine) are allergic to them.


We thought of that too, we have used frontline plus and he doesn't have fleas but we thought he could be allergic to the frontline, the vet says they never heard of a problem with it except for a localized rash at site of application. thanks for the in put


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Mine has a bare spot on his belly from constantly laying on the carpet, tile, grass etc. Occasionally it goes red. I think thats just from a contact allergy as hes had it for years.
> 
> I would try a cream on it, I dont like steroids and try to stay away from them if I can


 We tried a cream, he licked it off, thanks anyway


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When our boy had a rash on his tummy his vet clippered his belly hair and gave us a steroid spray his skin absorbed so there was nothing to lick off after it dried, which only took a couple minutes.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

dborgers said:


> When our boy had a rash on his tummy his vet clippered his belly hair and gave us a steroid spray his skin absorbed so there was nothing to lick off after it dried, which only took a couple minutes.


 good idea, i will ask our vet, thanks


----------

